# Duramycin-10



## mudduck9196 (Mar 24, 2010)

Got some Duramycin-10 today antibiotic for birds water. Three feed stores here in Florida said no longer can get Terramycin. I got the power kind. My question is 6.4 oz, this pack makes 100 gal at 100mg of teatcycline,50 gal at 200mg of teatcycline, 25 gal at 400mg of teatcycline, 12.5 gal at 800mg of teatcycline. So how many table spoons for one Gallon. please HELP before I pull what hair I have left out. Thanks Gal. 2:20


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Mudduck9196,

Have a look at this post, it may be useful to you.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=460411&postcount=46

I hope this helps,

Karyn


----------

